
For Halloween, you can tweet an electric shock to one of the Si team - m4tthumphrey
http://sidigital.co/halloween
======
selectnull
Congratulations to the team on marketing idea and technical implementation.
It's really cool and fun.

On the other side, I don't like the kind of message you're trying to get
across which is in a nutshell: "these are our monkey engineers, have fun with
them". It's a little bit too self-deprecating and demeaning. I get that it's
made in fun, but it buzzed me the wrong way.

~~~
alexcroox
Aw man we are pretty much all devs here, didn't mean it to come across like
that :(

~~~
selectnull
Hey, I like the idea from marketing and tech side, kudos on that :)

But I said what I said because I work in the agency and in my opinion we have
created an atmosphere that is not working towards our advantage.

* Designers are expected to present their work in advance and the best team will win

* Developers are often considered as coders only and their input is not valued, even after they have solved an impossible taks

This kind of self-deprecating humor does not help and I'm pretty sure you
would not see managers and sales people putting themselves in this situation,
because it will not help in their jobs.

~~~
alexcroox
Sorry to hear about your work situation but I can assure it is not like that
here.

Our own MD is hooked up too, as is the designer. We don't have that divide
here everyone's opinion is as important as the next.

~~~
selectnull
It's not my situation, but I've seen it too many times and I cringe whenever I
see any action that _could_ be turned against engineers. Even if I completely
misunderstand the situation and make a fuss out of it when it's not needed :)

------
meriksson
I have often wished for this exact feature when using software of poor
quality. E.g. years ago when I still used Microsoft Windows, I often had the
thought that it would be appropriate if I could press a button to buzz the
developers responsible for a particular part of the system. Very happy to see
that a similar idea has been implemented, and I hope it catches on. =)

~~~
adrianb
I believe there is a Microsoft April Fools video with this exact theme.

~~~
davewhat
Windows WSYP Project --
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-c0YSsF_O0](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-c0YSsF_O0)

Such a good video... even this many years later.

------
stigi
Seriously? Giving people electric shocks for fun? I don't even wanna try
that...

~~~
DanBC
There are toys and games that give people mild electric shocks. Did you never
grab an electric fence when you were a kid?

~~~
stigi
I did, but it was all but comfortable.

~~~
DanBC
I grabbed a few sheep fences, and they weren't pleasant but not horrible. I
grabbed a few cow fences, and they were _not fun_.

I never made the mistake of peeing on one.

~~~
dswiese
the further out in the fields the less the fence hurts, we would get a couple
city cousins to grab them way out in the field, see they were safe. Then back
closer to where the line started, just tell them to go pee on the corner fence
post.... its safe...

------
recursive
I think your server is misconfigured. I'm seeing php code.

------
webdisrupt
These are the ideas that make you truly appreciate what you do and could
achieve with our skills! Great work guys and A+ for creativity! :)

------
blueblob
According to the out of office thing, at 8:10 AM EDT these guys have lunch,
and a 4 hour and 50 minute one at that. I wonder when they have breakfast.

~~~
alexcroox
Haha it's definitely lunch here. But our lunch is being spent spinning up more
servers and load balancers! Traffic has been a little crazy...

~~~
blueblob
Have you guys had a problem with people scripting tweets? I know there are
some command line twitter clients like TTYter.

~~~
alexcroox
We expected abuse from the beginning so we built in a 30minute cooldown on
accounts. Hopefully someone doesn't have an army of accounts out there though!

------
bagosm
Funny and sadomasochistic, whats not to love? Maybe you should pretend a heart
attack or something like that so you can scare the shocker back

------
frozenport
Is today April Fools or Halloween?

------
mcenedella
This is marketing spam and doesn't belong on HN.

~~~
alexcroox
I didn't submit this link but I'm from this agency. Fair enough if you think
it is, but we thought you might be interested in the tech at the bottom and
the way we hacked some toy shock lighters to produce this!

~~~
kops
Even if we leave the tech aside, this is a good example of PR hacking, which I
think is pretty relevant to a lot of people here. Congratulations to you and
your team for spotting an opportunity and exploiting it.

edit : typo

------
voyou
Sigh. A 2005 parody of new-media bro idiocy, come to life:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06AS8SiY3rw#t=54](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06AS8SiY3rw#t=54)

------
Theodores
Seems like nobody has read up on Halloween for a while. The Wikipedia page is
a good place to start. I don't think there is an event on the calendar that is
so far lost-the-plot as Halloween. Nobody knows the slightest thing about the
origins of it and this stunt is just a million miles away.

~~~
maxerickson
What particular interpretation and stopping point in history do you think is
probably the correct one?

From what I see people have a party, which harkens back to the whole harvest
festival thing.

